# Was there any word on those who lost their trackers but switched lenders?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2017)

Any update on this issue? 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (20 Dec 2017)

Not yet but I'm aware of a good bit of press coverage overnight and into the print media in the morning. Hopefully some light will be shed on this.


----------



## notabene (20 Dec 2017)

Will know more on Friday but I'm expecting redress for the full 9.5 years going by conversations today and I've supplied them with the mortgage statements from the other lender - didn't ask about the return of the tracker yet, have decided to go one issue at a time for the minute and see what letter says on Friday


----------



## Lightening (21 Dec 2017)

KBC only returning trackers to those that still have their mortgage account open with them!


----------

